# Would you sail a boat design in a Race that has had previous fatalities in the same race?



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Would a boat design with this history turn you off?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

That all depends on what caused the fatality. If the fatality was related to a design flaw then I might avoid that boat, but otherwise I wouldn't hesitate. To avoid a certain boat design due to an unrelated fatality would just be superstition.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Interesting answer, I think you sunk a boat a few years back, a small sport boat. Every one was okay as I recall, can't remember what happened to the boat. Good to hear from some one who is playing in the same size range.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Arcb said:


> Interesting answer, I think you sunk a boat a few years back, a small sport boat. Every one was okay as I recall, can't remember what happened to the boat. Good to hear from some one who is playing in the same size range.


Yes, we sunk an i550. In that case the bulb fell off the keel, we went over, the boat turtled and when we righted it it filled with water and went down. I would blame the builder, and skipper rather than the design for that one. Would I sail on another i550? Perhaps. On the other hand, I haven't sailed with that particular skipper since...although he bought a Bluesail 26 that looks fun so I'm tempted. I will definitely wear my PFD if I do!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## rbsailing (Jun 23, 2011)

Arcb said:


> Would a boat design with this history turn you off?


I agree with the other posts, it would depend on if the design "flaw" caused accident or was it operator error. I think most problems arise when the boat is sailed too hard creating stresses in the hull and rigging that designer and builder did not consider.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Coastal and day sailing, probably. Offshore, not so much.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

If they allowed the Kiwi 35 in the Chicago Mac race, I wouldn't want to sail that one.


----------



## rbsailing (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like they need a mast ball like the Hobie cats use!


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

rbsailing said:


> Looks like they need a mast ball like the Hobie cats use!


Wouldn't have helped in this case. If I remember correctly, the two that died were probably knocked out before they hit the water. The wings caught air, and caused a violent knockdown. Not a great boat for facing all the conditions Lake Michigan can dish out in a multi-day race.


----------

